# Retrasar envio de una señal



## ter0z (May 16, 2008)

Tengo un problemita.

necesito retrasar el envio de una señal. me explico: 

quiero enviar un pulso con un swich pero la señal debe llegar a su destino tres segundos despues de ser enviada. 

hay algun integrado que haga esto?


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

Puedes utilizar una simple puerta And con un  condensador en las entradas y metes el pulso mediante una resistencia.
Deveras de buscar luego como descargar el condensador.

Este sistema es solo para retrasar la señal de un swich.

Para calcular el tiempo aproximado aplicas la formula T= R x C.  
El tiempo se expresa en segundos, la capacidad en Faradios y la resitencia en Ohm.


----------



## ter0z (May 16, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Puedes utilizar una simple puerta And con un  condensador en las entradas y metes el pulso mediante una resistencia.
> Deveras de buscar luego como descargar el condensador.
> 
> Este sistema es solo para retrasar la señal de un swich.
> ...



Sería una buena opcion.

Me explico un poco mas:

quiro resetear un contador con un boton pero quiero que eso ocurra despues de 3 segundos de haberlo presionado.


----------



## pepechip (May 17, 2008)

Tal y como yo te lo he explicado deveras de mantener presionado el pulsador durante 3 segundos para que llege la señal.

Si lo que deseas es pulsar y soltar y que la actuacion se produzca a los 3 seg. deveras de utilizar 2 puertas logicas.
A las dos le pones un condensador en la entrada, a la primera le aplicas el pulsador para cargar ese condensador y a la salida de esta le pones una resistencia que carga el condensador de la segunda puerta.


----------



## echang (May 17, 2008)

Que tal? otra opcion podría ser utilizar flip flops D o registros conectados como shift register, (un flip flop en serie con el otro), la señal de reloj podría ser cada segundo, por lo que tienes tres flip flops y tomas la señal del tercero. el pulso que envia tu switch lo registrara el primer flip flop, al siguiente segundo éste pulso lo tomará el segundo flip flop y al tercero y último segundo el dato pasará al tercer flip flop y es donde tomaras la señal. espero te solucione tu problema.
Chang


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 18, 2008)

Digo (puede que sea tarde, ya que  las fechas son bastante anteriores) ¿y si comenzás colocando un 555 en modo astable con un pulso de duración 3 minutos y enviás la salida a un inversor (por ej. un 40106)? (y obviamente la salida del inversor al caducar los tres minutos dispara un positivo al sitio que vos quieras)


----------

